# Pork and Beef mince



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Just thought I'd let you guys who are looking for some dirty calories and protein at bargain prices. Not sure about all stores but Asda do a 500g pack of pork and beef mince mixed which is £1.36!!!

It is not at all lean but has 100g protein per pack and 100g fat, and has 1260kcals per pack (500g). Cheap ammunition for a not-so-lean bulk!

Oli

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

LOL half protein half fat, nice!! pork scratchings have a similar ratio, that is also cheap and convenient


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

and nuts


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

if 100g is protien and 100 is fat wtf makes up the other 300g? worrying, probably testicles and eyes!


----------

